# KIDNEY BEANS



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I heard a rumor that the federal government was proposing a ban on kidney beans.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard it too. I just got home from buying two feed sacks full. Most stores around here are already out of the canned ones.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 4, #5 gallon buckets sealed with kidney beans in them in my emerency food stuffs. Guess I should get them on KSL before ksl decides to remove that section.


-DallanC


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

The only thing I heard was they were considering banning the ones that pierce the armored g.i. track and/or fit into 15 bean + soup pots.

Sorry - I'm drinking whisky again.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here we go _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Relax....with just a little 'common sense' no beans will be banned. They're just trying to reduce the cooking pot size. However, beans should not be used as a screen saver, it might offend somebody.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys have NO idea how dangerous a can of beans can be! And I'm not talking tent flatulance either (that is still a danger). Watch this and tell me there shouldnt be a background check for all dangerous bean sales:

Think of what a terrorist could do with a can of beans around a scout campfire!

http://www.break.com/index/nice-baked-b ... n-2124762/

-DallanC


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear there's a picture of the President working some beans at Camp David. It was taken last summer to prove he knows a Kidney from a Navy. The bean critics say it's clear he's not very experienced with them.

[attachment=0:252yyzn5]Picture2.png[/attachment:252yyzn5]

Sorry - I'm on my second whiskey.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

.45 said:


> beans should not be used as a screen saver, it might offend somebody.


Let's hear the story behind that comment...or would HR consider telling about it "retaliation"? :twisted:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The shooting of canned kidney beans is already strictly prohibited on all BLM land west of Utah Lake.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

With no beans are we all going to have to become meatatarians?

Sorry - I'm on my third whiskey and I can't let go. This thread should go for a record!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> You guys have NO idea how dangerous a can of beans can be! And I'm not talking tent flatulance either (that is still a danger). Watch this and tell me there shouldnt be a background check for all dangerous bean sales:


You guys have no idea how dangerous a can of beans is in *my* hands. O-|-O The supermarket *does* do a background check when I try to buy a can of chili. :mrgreen: Fortunately, my wife talks me out of buying it or requires a long solo hike if I do happen to partake.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

As a member of the National Bean Association I am proud supporter you right to all things bean. If you don't help support this situation now we will be left with nothing but Lima beans, is that really where you want to be?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where Ted Nugent stands on our right to eat beans and own assault flatulence? :?:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You can have my beans when you pry them from my cold dead stomach!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I not so sure this thread has anything to do with Firearms and Reloading.

Uh.....did you see that black beans were on the Feinstein Weapons Ban List:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

So what happens when you mix black beans with lighter fluid from walmart?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> So what happens when you mix black beans with lighter fluid from walmart?


Commonly used by terrorists for IEDs. That is why they are on the list.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> So what happens when you mix black beans with lighter fluid from walmart?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cooky said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > beans should not be used as a screen saver, it might offend somebody.
> ...


Like I said...no beans on you're screensaver....can you believe it? :roll:

http://www.infowars.com/arizona-student ... reen-saver


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I not so sure this thread has anything to do with Firearms and Reloading.
> 
> Uh.....did you see that black beans were on the Feinstein Weapons Ban List:


Great.....Jelly beans are probably next...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I went to Smiths and they are all out of pinto beans. They had two cans of kidney beans left, so I bought 'em.

Anybody check Wal-Mart? :O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about beans being banned but if there is a rumor i dont want to miss out on the beans. So it looks like i will be going to walmart and put some beans on the card before there all gone.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Went to Al's and CalRanch in Logan; no beans at all....
But Al's was selling 22LR for nearly twice what they are worth.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I just went to the case lot sale at Maceys, I bought beans by the truck load and no background check to be had. I figure better get them while I can because by this time next year there will be no case lot sales, or beans. FYI, kidneys were scarce, Lima were well stocked, black beans were available but only on a two can. You could also buy a 15 can rack to hold all your beans for Armageddon.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, where to begin?

Can you buy beans without a background check if you have a concealed bean permit?

Can you ship beans across state line without a Federal Bean Dealers license?

I think my BWSM (Bean Winchester Short Magnum) is tumbling, what should I do?

If I feel threatened and discharge a bean, can I be brought up on charges?

Is there a Nikon compensation reticle programmed for a bean?

What’s the best concealed holster for a bean?

Is a bean enough for elk?

Should I go on?

Back at the whiskey again tonight but I just find this funny– sorry.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Come on guys! I am really concerned about this issue. My wife's soup pot has folding handles.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Watcher said:


> OK, where to begin?
> 
> Can you buy beans without a background check if you have a concealed bean permit?
> Yes, but only with a prepurchase colonoscopy
> ...






sawsman said:


> Anybody check Wal-Mart? :O•-:


Didn't you hear? Walmart has stopped the sale of beans until the conclusion of Michelle Obama's healthy foods initiative, upon which Wally world will decide the expediency of future bean sales.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.foodreference.com/html/artredkidneybeanpoisoning.html

I'm glad I came across this thread! I had no idea of the danger of Kidney Beans! Raw soaked beans pose a serious health risk. So called "Assault Beans" have no place in a civilized society. I can't think of a single reason why anyone "needs" kidney beans. These things are dangerous. The only thing they were designed for is to induce spontaneous flatulence, crippling abdominal pain and a severe case of the hershey squirts. This travesty must be stopped. Please, save the children!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*TOP OF THE PAGE!*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

NEXT TO THE TOP OF THE PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There is some real help needed on this forum :shock: Now if you will excuse me I just ****myself laughing


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> There is some real help needed on this forum :shock: *Now if you will excuse me I just ****myself laughing*


No doubt an accidental discharge brought on by Kidney Beans.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually kind of hope they outlaw the possessing Kidney Beans on an airplane. Some people just don’t have enough common sense to do what is right.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I actually kind of hope they outlaw the possessing Kidney Beans on an airplane. Some people just don't have enough common sense to do what is right.


+1. Kidney Beans in a pressurized aluminum can at 7 miles in the sky is a lethal combination. I have to endure a flight on Friday. I do not have confidence in the TSA to screen and prevent Bean packing travelers from boarding my flight. If things get bad enough, I may need to access the drop down oxygen mask.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The biggest problem I have with this issue is, how do you define a kidney bean without unduly limiting other foods like peas or tofu?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I actually kind of hope they outlaw the possessing Kidney Beans on an airplane. Some people just don't have enough common sense to do what is right.


NHS and I are good to go. We both have a CBCP (Concealed Bean Carry Permit)


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I swear to god I'm done with this. But it is Friday night and I am into the whisky again so here's my swan song - I mean bean song (never again)

Can you carry two beans while your hunting or only one?

Should you only be allowed to buy two cans of beans at a time?

Will “they” start a bean buy-back program?

Can you use bean traps in Utah?

Please – don’t harass beans this time of year?

Bean collectors are pussies!!!

It’s been kind of slow – any bean pictures out there.

Have the bean’s dropped yet.

How many point does it take to go after a bean in the Wasatch?

Maxi-bean versus round-bean?

Any quality beans in the freezer?

8 week old beans for sale - 2 males and 1 female!!

Right crate size for a bean?

I lost my best friend bean today (really bad taste I know)

And for those on the fishing forms

How deep are the beans at Deercreek?

Bean party at Pineview!!!!!!!!!

I'm done with this sheet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Watcher, I thought you'd get to the top of the page with that one.


hee, hee, hee




.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess beans are bad, I can now understand all the concern and fear about beans and airplanes. Jeese Jackson claims they can shoot down airplanes and destroy trains...( is he really still around? )

http://www.examiner.com/article/jesse-j ... -railroads


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

All this talk about beans has me curious... see, I'm a muzzle loading bean eater (same for my preference when I hunt)... so those of you who prefer to hunt with suppository rifles... how do you eat your beans?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When my brother was a little kid he put a Kidney Bean up his nose. We had to take him to the Doctor to get it out. He would have probably died if it had stayed there. They are dangerous in many ways,


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Watcher said:


> I swear to god I'm done with this. But it is Friday night and I am into the whisky again so here's my swan song - I mean bean song (never again)


Is it whisky or lighter fluid from a walmart in WY?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

manysteps said:


> so those of you who prefer to hunt with suppository rifles...


I shouldn't laugh at that as I'm a front stuffer too; yet...

-_O- :rotfl: -_O- :rotfl: -_O-


----------

